# Are Dayan back? New Zhanchi for 2017



## mark49152 (Aug 7, 2017)

Saw this on Reddit. Anyone know anything more? The Google translation makes for a funny read, but not a very informative one 

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=107513


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 7, 2017)

Interesting, kinda looks like a Weilong GTS and a Zhanchi combined. Also, there seems to be a Lunhui 2017. lets see how these turn out.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 8, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Saw this on Reddit. Anyone know anything more? The Google translation makes for a funny read, but not a very informative one
> 
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=107513


cool and there is a new guanlong enchanted edition with square corners


----------



## applezfall (Aug 11, 2017)

it's out 
http://www.lightake.com/p/Dayan-Zhanchi-Secondary-Magic-Cube-3x3x3-Black_2247810.html


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 11, 2017)

Cool, looks a lot like an AoLong GT from the outside. Hopefully it's good!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

... and they still haven't updated their sticker shades.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

applezfall said:


> it's out
> http://www.lightake.com/p/Dayan-Zhanchi-Secondary-Magic-Cube-3x3x3-Black_2247810.html


It is also on cubezz


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks interesting!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

What are the odds that this is revolutionary like magnets?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 12, 2017)

It's under $8 so not aiming at the high end. I'm curious to see how it will turn out just because Zhanchi was my first speed cube back in 2012 and I have a fondness for it. Dayan was revolutionary at that time and I hope this new cube is a success.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> It's under $8 so not aiming at the high end. I'm curious to see how it will turn out just because Zhanchi was my first speed cube back in 2012 and I have a fondness for it. Dayan was revolutionary at that time and I hope this new cube is a success.


Then again, thats a lightake price.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 13, 2017)

cmon use old plastic


----------



## VenomCubing (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm just excited so I have an excuse to get a LunHui.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 13, 2017)

It says on lightake it's 57mm, I'm used to 55.5 because that or 56 is the normal size for most modern speedcubes


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 13, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> It says on lightake it's 57mm, I'm used to 55.5 because that or 56 is the normal size for most modern speedcubes



Dude don't be so picky it's only one and a half mm at most. This is placebo at its finest, lmao


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 13, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Dude don't be so picky it's only one and a half mm at most. This is placebo at its finest, lmao


Have you tried a 57mm cube? The size is noticeably different.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 14, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Have you tried a 57mm cube? The size is noticeably different.



Ok maybe i'm different, but with my massive hands, the size is not noticeable at alllllll....


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> It says on lightake it's 57mm, I'm used to 55.5 because that or 56 is the normal size for most modern speedcubes


I remember the days were 57 was the standard. The old Lunhui was actually 55mm, so now I'm curious if the new one will be the same size.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I remember the days were 57 was the standard. The old Lunhui was actually 55mm, so now I'm curious if the new one will be the same size.


 Don't forget the mini Zhanchis. 55mm 50mm and 42mm


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 14, 2017)

The 55mm Zhanchi was wonderful, a nice size and smoother than the 57mm.

56mm seems to be preferred for the top cubes now like Valk and GTS, but many others are still 57mm. I would say 57mm is still the standard, and the recent 56mm cubes are the exception, for now.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2017)

Third-order Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Sion (Aug 14, 2017)

OOOOH! I own a lunhui 2011 as my backup. I'd love to see how this turns out! The 2017 edition ((I'll simply call them the Lunhui v2 and Zhanchi v2)) looks like the 2011 edition mostly. I'm not sure if it would have stats any better than the V1.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 14, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> The 55mm Zhanchi was wonderful, a nice size and smoother than the 57mm.
> 
> 56mm seems to be preferred for the top cubes now like Valk and GTS, but many others are still 57mm. I would say 57mm is still the standard, and the recent 56mm cubes are the exception, for now.


 practically every speedcube released in the last year and a half has been either 55.5 or 56 even the budget ones and I while I reckon it is going towards 56 to be the norm now definitely not


----------



## Malkom (Aug 19, 2017)

Seems like it's garbage


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 19, 2017)

I still think it could be a good cube, you never know. Maybe if you got stronger magnets then Damian got and had it tighter. Still will order it so I can tell the community what I think of it.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> practically every speedcube ™©release]d in the last year and a half has been either 55.5 or 56 even the budget ones and I while I reckon it is going towards 56 to be the norm now definitely not


Yeah, this is a trend that I don't like. I really wish cubes would stay at 57mm but I realize that I'm fighting a losing battle there.


----------



## VenomCubing (Aug 19, 2017)

I still think the new lunhui has potential, though i'm probably wrong.


----------

